# Gymnogeophagus Labiatus "Rio Olimar"



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

Got a few pics of my male labiatus last night










Not the best pics.

Brian


----------



## congo1040 (May 4, 2008)

Nice 'Rio Olimar', what size is the Male. I like the large hump that the Males get. How many do you have.


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

congo1040 said:


> Nice 'Rio Olimar', what size is the Male. I like the large hump that the Males get. How many do you have.


Thanks. He is about 3.5-4". I have 2M 3F.


----------



## sottobosco (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you find them sensitive to water quality and do you give them a cooling period during the winter. I had balzani's and was disappointed in how problematic they were. Thanks!


----------



## btate617 (Apr 24, 2008)

sottobosco said:


> Do you find them sensitive to water quality and do you give them a cooling period during the winter. I had balzani's and was disappointed in how problematic they were. Thanks!


I don't think they are sensitive, and yes I gave all my gymno's about 2 months this winter at a cool temp. I have no problems with my Balzani, they are big wimps, even when spawning. The male goes around flarring up but thats about it.

Brian


----------

